# Powerhead on a timer



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I had always kept my powerhead that I had been running to turn on/off with the lights on a timer. 
That powerhead ran for a short while and then quit one day. 
I'm starting to think that the jolting, hard start-up everyday was the cause of that happening.

The powerhead has been replaced and I'm taking no chances. Putting it on 24/7 run time.

Any thoughts?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

As long as dead spots exsist on you tank Tango I know quite a few that run their powerhead continuous. It will not hurt anything I don't feel. What kind of powerhead did you have that died and how long did you own it for? I know Hydor has replacement impellors for there powerheads FYI. Main point being make a couple dead spots and run that sucka for three years until it blows up in a blaze of glory.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I edotn think all powerheads are ment to be turned on and off, however there are certain powerheads that can be controlled by a wave maker so their currrent can be changed.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Dead spots? That would make me a "nice" owner.....I will have no such title. He's just going to suck it up and quit being a p*ssy.









Powerhead that burned up on me was a Hydor Koralia 4. It was shot, motor burned up and everything. I'm very much starting to suspect that the timer activasion everyday for six months was the cause. 
I've had the new one for only a few weeks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> Dead spots? That would make me a "nice" owner.....I will have no such title. He's just going to suck it up and quit being a p*ssy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I run 2 of these in my reef tank-Been going strong for almost 2 years now or so....Gets turned off every week for maitnence....Other than that-It's been running fine with no problems.

I also run one in my 125 gal-It runs 24/7 since then darn thing first came out on my shelf-However long ago that was now.Been a few years now as well I believe.

I think you will be fine.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Hydor Koralia 4 arnt ment to be turned off n on, If you want to controll it, Get a countrollable Powerhead.
Many people set koralinas up in timers to get random flow paterns,
It never works for to long. They always get burned.

To much flow is worst then too little flo IMO,
as their natural habitat dose not have much flow at all.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

shiver905 said:


> as their natural habitat dose not have much flow at all.


I don't believe thats true at all. But thank you for your input about the powerhead.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

shiver905 said:


> Hydor Koralia 4 arnt ment to be turned off n on, If you want to controll it, Get a countrollable Powerhead.
> Many people set koralinas up in timers to get random flow paterns,
> It never works for to long. They always get burned.
> 
> ...


These are river fish - they have constant flow.

IMO most people could use much more GPH from a powerhead.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

i belive there is flow.

I was reading some crap on the amazon basin..
Its very Slow flowing rivers.

If i run into the source again i'll post it.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Most powerheads arent meant to be turned on and off repeatedly (maxi jet, koralia, etc) UNLESS you are using a wavemaker or controller with a "soft start" feature... basically it starts the powerhead with a lesser power current so it doesnt "slam" on to full power, i am sure most of you have heard the impeller chatter when you first plug in a powerhead... even most low end wavemakers for saltwater dont have soft start (wavemaster pro, and the cheaper ones) so your best bet is to just leave it on full time...

If you are just using a household timer, the repeated on and off will fry almost any powerhead you plug into it eventually... and you will need the "controllable" hydor powerheads, and controller if you want to do otherwise (289 for the controller, and 56$ per K4 powerhead)


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I feel bad because I've recommended to many putting their powerheads on a simple timer. 
Won't be doing that again. 
Wish I could take all those comments back.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Korilia does sell powerheads ment for a wave maker, but they wave maker is pretty expensive. Just add soem drift wood or something to the flow isnt as powerful in some spots.

Ive had a k4 running fine 24/7 for about 2 years. I did however have a nano that just burnt out yesterday after only a year, however at least it was still under warrantly (one year endlign luckily july 24)


----------

